
Stores closing at a record pace - mjfern
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/22/news/credit-suisse-retail/index.html
======
woogiewonka
I wonder what will happen with all that retail space? There was an interesting
TED talk about dying shopping malls that was also quite depressing at the same
time. I can see how this trend will only continue with convenience that comes
with shopping online.

I'm also curious what this trend will do in terms of pollution from increased
shipping.

